# Lake Conditions



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Hey just wondering who has any info on the lakes around here. I primarily fish Seneca but also go to salt fork, piedmont, tappan, and a few others. What's the ice looking like at these places? Im waiting for the open water


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Salt Fork Report - Mostly open with floating ice below water (high). Spillway - Bring your hip waders.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Drove by Seneca today. Looked muddy and low with a skim of ice in a couple areas. There was a boat out on the lake idling by the dam. Was surprised at how much the campground point was cleared.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Spillway today. Everything was open water wise at morning glory ramp when I drove by.

Farther down the way where culverts are from spillway water was basically up to the road.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Spillway #1 -- Spillway channel #2 -- New boat ramps being built #3 -- Marina Point cleared for new camp site rebuild -- #4 Tons of construction in process at Seneca.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

If you fish Seneca I think you can tell where these pictures were taken. I went there today because a friend said - Man ! the water is down farther then I've ever seen in my life. Well that was before all the rain I guess. There is construction going on everywhere, glad to see MWCD is spending the money from the oil&gas rights back where it came from. It might take a couple years to complete but dam well worth it. New Cabins, Community Building,Launch's, Camp sites,Parking lots - on and on ! Hell Yes


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

That is awesome. I wish I would have stopped now after knowing about the new ramps and all that. Was on my way to see my newborn nephew in cambridge though. What are they doing with the new boat launches? Where are they or are they replacing or adding new at the dam ramps? Had no idea they were doing anything more than the campgrounds


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Dragline said:


> If you fish Seneca I think you can tell where these pictures were taken. I went there today because a friend said - Man ! the water is down farther then I've ever seen in my life. Well that was before all the rain I guess. There is construction going on everywhere, glad to see MWCD is spending the money from the oil&gas rights back where it came from. It might take a couple years to complete but dam well worth it. New Cabins, Community Building,Launch's, Camp sites,Parking lots - on and on ! Hell Yes



Lived in the area going on ten years. I’ve never been there yet. 

Plan on going this year. Last year I spent quite a few days at salt fork spillway. Found a new hobby trying to catch a certain fish. 

Anyhow I’m local to the area. If anyone fishes these spots. I would like to ask a few questions. Not going to ask for anyone’s spots. Just a few general questions. Pm if someone wants. Thanks.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

FYI - Checked Salt fork spillway today. Down at the tube south west side of I-77 going into Wills Creek is looking prime for Early Walleye/Saugeye. Salt Rd. Still has a little water over roadway but at the point when guys start catching backed up fish. Not much room to cast but if you know the site fishing (drop down) into small stream off the Salt Rd bridge over entering spillway channel is top spot. East side spillway off I-77 towards dam outlet still high water along bank line. Guy's it's snag heaven so be prepared. But their in there !

Another FYI - Worked up around Atwood Lake today and still a bunch of ice covering main lake.
Sure wish I could get a couple days off to try.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to finish my boat up this weekend and get out the following weekend. I would say everything should be opened up this weekend and will probably stay that way. Will just need time to settle all the mud out. Walleye and saugeye should be turning on everywhere. At the river too. Keep the updates rolling, I'll give any I find.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The water level at Seneca was only down 7 ft from summer pool before all the rain the last few weeks. Most years it’s 8 ft or 5 ft down from summer pool. Currently at the time of this posting the lake is 830.49. Summer pool is 832.20. Word is the Lake is being re-drawed down to 7 feet. With the weather forecast the next week or so I highly doubt it gets there. Lake looks like coffee with a lot of cream in it.....


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I found this info on MWCD and the plans for Seneca. Thought some you may like to see https://www.mwcd.org/upload/recreat.../mwcd_senecamasterplanpresentation7-16-16.pdf


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Fished Salt Fork today and it is high and very muddy. Did not catch a fish. Worked a couple of big balls of bait but no luck. No ice on the main lake. Some ice in cabins bay. Water temp was 37.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

shorthair said:


> Fished Salt Fork today and it is high and very muddy. Did not catch a fish. Worked a couple of big balls of bait but no luck. No ice on the main lake. Some ice in cabins bay. Water temp was 37.


Anyone know if Atwood is open water ?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I was at the dam on Tuesday and was still iced up. Prior to that there was some open water about 200 yards out from the ramp. Water volume being dumped is high and water below the dam was really stained.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

EDE said:


> I was at the dam on Tuesday and was still iced up. Prior to that there was some open water about 200 yards out from the ramp. Water volume being dumped is high and water below the dam was really stained.


Thank you


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

shorthair said:


> Fished Salt Fork today and it is high and very muddy. Did not catch a fish. Worked a couple of big balls of bait but no luck. No ice on the main lake. Some ice in cabins bay. Water temp was 37.


Heard ya go by and honk, i figured you were coming from SF


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Saltfork spillway this AM .Moring glory boat ramp area looks to be just as muddy.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, Slatfork spillway really has dropped. That's great fishing level.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is Seneca still enough open water to boat fish or is it iced over?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Pharen52 said:


> Is Seneca still enough open water to boat fish or is it iced over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This mourning lake is mostly iced over, some open pockets here and there.


----------

